# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Adobe After Effects: не всё так сложно

## overload

*Adobe After Effects* - это программа-компоузер. Фильмы в нём не монтируют, это - программа для изготовления спецэффектов, а также небольших красивых кусочков: заставок, титров, слайд-шоу. Для успешной работы с этой программой, как правило, простого ноутбука не хватает: *After Effects* требует от компьютера для работы весьма значительных ресурсов. Однако те пользователи, у которых собрана приличная машина, могут с помощью него выйти на совершенно иной качественный уровень в своих работах по видеомонтажу.
В этой статье я не ставлю целью рассказать про *Adobe After Effects* всё, что только можно. Просто в Интернете о нём множество статей, они длинные и зачастую переполнены терминами и длинными и сложными подробностями. Я попробую простым языком и на примерах показать, что не так страшен Афтер, как его малюют.
 _____________________
 Случается так, что в довольно сложных на первый взгляд работах используются весьма простые решения.
 Вот такую заставку я сделал минут за двадцать.





  Конечно, всё это я придумал не сам. Я просто использовал один *шаблонный проект* из бесчисленного количества оных.
 Многие из нас используют шаблоны. Это удобно. Какую программу ни  возьми - в большинстве случаев они имеют набор шаблонов или неких  заготовок, изменив которые в нужных нам местах (или даже полностью  переработав), мы получаем нужный результат. Программа *Adobe After Effects*  - не исключение. Наоборот, данный компоузер настолько сложен для  новичков в видеомонтаже, что сделать в нём простейший эффект, например,  горения текста - нубу весьма проблематично. Выручают шаблоны уже готовых  проектов, специально адаптированных для простоты изменения переменных в  нём. Такие проекты-шаблоны люди делают сами, но вообще-то на ниве их  изготовления первенство заслуженно держат несколько фирм, например,  таких как *VideoHive.* 
 Для того, чтобы работать с такими проектами, нужно, в общем, немного.  Достаточно иметь мощный компьютер с хорошей видеокартой, программу *Adobe After Effects*,  набор шаблонов, плагинов, килограмм нервов, километр терпения и хорошую  память (как собственную, так и оперативную). Последние фразы, конечно,  шутка, но, как известно, в каждой шутке есть доля шутки.
 Итак, рассмотрим, *как превратить шаблон в собственный проект*.
 Для начала посмотрим, как выглядит какой-нибудь шаблон. Как правило,  хороший и честный производитель шаблонов всегда вкладывает в папку с  проектом FLV-ролик - превьюшку. Просмотрев такой ролик, мы прикидываем,  насколько он подходит для нашей работы. Если проект делала серьёзная  фирма, а превью почему-то в папке нет, то всегда можно выйти на сайт  производителя и просмотреть ролик там, найдя его по названию проекта.








*Часть 1. Создание простой надписи с эффектом.

* Шаблоны бывают разные. Есть совсем простые - например, одно слово,  напечатанное как титр и к которому применён какой-то красивый эффект.  Такие штуки хорошо подходят, допустим,  для создания начального или  финального титра, а также - заставки-логотипа:




  Единственное, что там требуется - это найти текстовый слой и заменить  надпись на собственную. Как видно из ролика, текст, который надо  заменить, отмечен как "*Place Text Here*" ("Разместите текст здесь"). Затем мы выведем получившуюся надпись в нужный нам формат.
 Итак, открываем проект After Effects из набора, что предлагает нам фирма* PlanetAEP* - *"PlaceTextHere"*, который называется просто и незатейливо - 176. Что делать далее - смотрим видеоролик:





*Несколько пояснений к данному шаблону.*

  1. В подобных шаблонах можно изменить *всё*. Я показал самый простой вариант изменения - меняется только текст, остальное не трогается.
 2. При желании можно поиграться с настройками лучей. Их можно сделать  короче, длиннее, другого цвета, направления. Отвечает за эти лучи  плагин *CC Rays*, слой с ним и его настройки можно увидеть в окне *Final Comp*. Кроме него, там же присутствует и другой плагин - *CC Radial Fast Blur*, отвечающий за небольшое размытие этих лучей.
 3. За движение текста отвечает самый первый слой - *Camera*.  Дело в том, что сам текст и лучи - это разные слои. Чтобы двигать  каждый из них, необходимо расставить ключевые кадры размера (они видны,  если раскрыть слой *Camera* при помощи треугольничка рядом с названием слоя).

 
А чтобы и текст, и лучи двигались  одинаково, ключевые кадры придётся расставлять абсолютно одинаково на  всех слоях - в данном случае и на слое с текстом, и на слое с лучами, и с  размытием. Чтобы не мучаться таким геморроем, проще одним разом сделать  зум всей композиции сразу. Для этого в проекте и сделан слой *Camera*, отвечающий за масштабирование и перемещение всех слоёв одновременно (т.е. всей картинки в целом). 4. Вывод файла с альфа-каналом необходим,  если вы хотите сделать титр прозрачным. В этом случае получится  титр-футаж, который можно наложить поверх основного видео при монтаже  Вашего фильма в монтажной программе в дальнейшем. Однако не все  видеоредакторы поддерживают альфа-канал. Например, *Киностудия Windows Live* такого дела не знает, *Пиннакль* - тоже.  В этом случае можно сделать полноценный *футаж* с титром. Для этого мы *импортируем* в проект какой-нибудь нужный нам фон и подкладываем его в самый низ, под слой с надписью *Fravital*,  делая ещё одну дорожку. В этом случае нет необходимости сохранять титр  в  формате *RGB+Alpha*, так как файлы с альфа-каналом всегда гораздо больше  по размеру, чем обычное видео. Можно выбрать простой *MPEG-2*, а можно и *Quick Time*, но без альфа-канала - просто *RGB*. В результате - получаем обычный видеоролик с Вашим титром. Футаж, как он есть. 5. А вот размер картинки выходного файла зависит от того, какой Вы фильм делаете. Если вдруг у Вас задача смонтировать фильм в *HDV* или *FullHD*,  то настройки вывода файла должны быть соответствующими (1280 либо  1920). Если Ваш титр будет по формату меньше, чем формат проекта Вашего  фильма в монтажной программе, то его придётся масштабировать в плюс, что  чревато потерей качества.

Продолжение - будет...

----------

oksi7771 (30.04.2017), мальвина19 (16.02.2021), Танюша Алексеевна (19.01.2022)

----------


## Kliakca

Игорь, молодец, что затронул эту тему. 
Очень полезная и позновательная програмка для тех, кто не любит стоять на месте и постоянно совершенствуется. 
АЕ помогает понять многие аспекты создания фантастических сюжетов и проекций в фильмах. По началу было страшно подходить и вникать в суть работы каждого плагина, но затягивает и чем дальше, тем интересней.
Не могу согласиться только с одной фразой:



> Фильмы в нём не монтируют


Самые известные мировые киностудии не брезгуют обрабатывать свои полнометражки в АЕ.
Монтируют и не только худ. фильмы, но и анимационные фильмы, фантастику, клипы, презентации, рекламу, новости и многое другое. :Yes4: 
Но суть не за углом, а в фантастических возможностях програмки!!!

----------


## overload

Настя, у "самых известных мировых киностудий" такие компьютеры, что в них хоть по десять копий Афтера запускай - будут тянуть.
Мы же говорим о домашнем видео, следовательно - о домашних десктопах, на которых порой и fullHD просто так не посмотришь...
Потому так и сказал.

----------


## Kliakca

> такие компьютеры, что в них хоть по десять копий Афтера запускай - будут тянуть.


Игорь, ты же не о компах писал, а о АЕ, потому и удивилась такой фразе. 
Я ставила его и на четвёртый пенёк, тянет, хоть и притормаживает. :Yes4: 
А для домашнего использования и любителей я бы посоветовала версию "Portable Adobe After Effects CS4 ".
Надеюсь, что я тебя не задела своими рассуждалками! Жду продолжения уроков, может что-то новенькое открою для себя, из упущенного.

----------


## overload

Ну, десятисекундный ролик с пятью-шестью слоями и Селерончик потянет. А вот фильм в нём сделать с кучей эффектов... Мне кто-то говорил, сколько на студии мощные машины просчитывали (правда, не в Афтере, а в Снейке) взрыв Останкинской башни из "Ночного дозора" - там 15 секунд видео считалось чуть ли не две недели  :Grin:   Для хоум-видео с нашими нетерпеливыми юзерами это жесть. Проще - в Мувимейкере, но - без взрыва и за полчаса  :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

> взрыв Останкинской башни из "Ночного дозора" - там 15 секунд видео считалось чуть ли не две недели


Под столом!!! :Taunt: 
Возникает невольный вопрос...
10-минутный проект "Годзиллы" весит 4 гига, а 10-минутный проект "Аватара" весит 6 гигов.
Сколько понадобится времени, чтобы обработать 140 минутный фильм и не взорваться?

PS: Что-то мы не в ту сторону тему увели... :Grin: 




> Продолжение - будет...

----------


## Gjjy

Всем  здравствуйте!!! Очень заинтересовала программа, красивые эффекты... Подскажите как и где можно скачать такую программу? И если я не разу в ней не работала, смогу начать? Я работаю в детском саду - часто приходится делать фильмы и про детей, и для детей... Хотелось бы, чтобы они стали более  красивыми...

----------


## LINSLI

Gjjy, напишите куда вам выслать ссылку.

----------


## Gjjy

> Gjjy, напишите куда вам выслать ссылку.


если можно на почту:
Gjjy2400@inbox.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо...

----------


## Gjjy

Буду учиться, может и получится... Детям нравятся такие эффекты...

----------


## Димитрий

> взрыв Останкинской башни из "Ночного дозора" - там 15 секунд видео считалось чуть ли не две недели   Для хоум-видео с нашими нетерпеливыми юзерами это жесть. Проще - в Мувимейкере, но - без взрыва и за полчаса


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Andrew Kramer всем в помощь

----------


## АЯ

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за нужную тему. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылки на программы Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe After Effects... И, подскажите, можно ли эти программы устанавливать вместе с Sony Vegas

----------


## overload

*АЯ*, 
ссылочки ищем сами  :Smile3:  
Вместе с Вегасом их устанавливать - можно, это - самостоятельные программы.

----------


## overload

*Создание собственного логотипа в After Effects с помощью шаблона*

Повторюсь, что использование шаблонов - самый простой путь сделать собственный титр, заставку или сюжет посложнее: фотоальбом, например.
Зачастую, сделав собственный фильм, нам хочется завершить его эффектным титром: "*Сварганено Студией Васи Пупкина*", например. Или, напротив, начать фильм не простеньким текстовым титром, а зашибательской въезжающе-улетающей заставкой в стиле "Матрицы" или "Трансформеров": "*VasyaPupkin Studio представляет...*". 
Достаточное количество шаблонов, выпускаемых, например, фирмой VideoHive, даёт возможность создать логотип на любой вкус, цвет и стиль вашего фильма.
Сейчас мы рассмотрим один из способов создания такой заставки-логотипа. Вот - пример:



Наша задача - заменить слово "*Envato*" в этой заставке и рисуночек лепестка в ней на свои. Ну, и подписать собственный е-майл внизу.
Если мы найдём этот проект (он называется "*Videohive Atomic Fire Light Logo*") и проверим папку с его исходниками, то мы обнаружим, что слово *Envato* в этом проекте выполнено не как текст, а - рисунком с прозрачностью:


Важно: я специально сделал этому слову тени, так как оно выполнено как надпись белого цвета и на белом фоне форума оно просто не будет видно.
Логотип в проекте выполнен в виде файла векторного изображения с расширением .AI (с такими форматами обычно работают в программе *Adobe Illustrator*). Однако, поскольку After Effects - это тоже софт от фирмы Adobe, он прекрасно понимает файлы .AI. Впрочем, можно и не заморачиваться с векторным изображением, а сделать логотип в любом формате, поддерживающем альфа-канал (прозрачность): например, в .PSD (это - штатный файл Фотошопа) или в .PNG - Portable Network Graphic, тоже поддерживает прозрачность).
Хотя у меня тут нет задачи объяснять, как в Фотошопе сделать файл .PNG с надписью на прозрачном фоне, всё же, наверное, краткий курс по изготовлению такого логотипа придётся дать. Лично я сделал собственный логотип для данного примера вот таким способом.
1. Открыл в Фотошопе оригинал логотипа, взятый прямо из папки проекта:

 

2. Выбрал ластик и стёр слово Envato, а на его месте напечатал простым шрифтом свой текст:



3. Добавил внутреннюю и внешнюю тени надписи и для красоты присобачил прямо на лепесток картинку с изображением видеокамеры:



4. Сохранил способом *File-Save As...* (Сохранить как...) картинку в формате .PNG. Название сохраняемого файла может быть любым. Главное - не забыть, куда мы его сохранили.

Теперь открываем сам проект. В папке этого проекта есть аж два варианта: обычный, называется *LIGHT STREAKS* и второй, с допиской в названии: *LIGHT STREAKS-PRERENDERED*. Если вы хотите менять не только логотип, но и частицы, звёздочки-лучики, то открывать нужно обычный проект. Следует помнить, что все эти звёздочки-лучики не всегда делаются штатными средствами *After Effects*, а сторонними плагинами (например, *Trapcode Particular* или *Optical Flares*), которых в вашем компьютере может и не оказаться. Поскольку мы тут задались целью изменить только логотип, то откроем второй вариант, уже предпросчитанный (prerendered):



Поскольку у нас уже готов наш собственный логотип, то наша задача, в общем-то, проста: заменить существующий логотип на наш. Способов для этого существует несколько. Самый простой - *Replace Footage* (грубый и очень вольный перевод: *разместить вместо этого элемента какой-то другой*). Находим в папках проекта этот логотип. Здесь он называется *Envato Network.ai*:



Если щёлкнуть по названию этого файла *правой кнопкой* мыши, то выскочит всплывающее меню. Нам нужно в этом меню найти следующие строчки: *Replace Footage - File*:



Если выбрать этот пункт, то откроется Проводник. В этом проводнике мы ищем файл логотипа, который незадолго до этого сделали в Фотошопе и нажимаем на него. В результате файл в проекте поменяется: был Envato, стал - наш:



Логотип встал на место, однако он неправильно масштабирован. Это может случиться, если логотип, который мы сделали, отличается по пропорциям от оригинала. Это не страшно, логотип мы подмасштабируем до нужных пропорций. Для этого на таймлайне внизу выбираем слой с логотипом и ищем параметр *Transform*, а в нём - *Scale*:

----------


## overload

У параметра *Scale* обращаем внимание на значок "звено цепочки" (на скриншоте это звено отмечено стрелочкой). Если это звено есть, то при изменении одного параметра *scale* (например, высоты, вторая цыфирка), ширина рисунка будет тоже изменяться, пропорционально. А нам надо уменьшить только высоту, оставив ширину нетронутой. Чтобы так сделать, мы снимаем это звено, щёлкнув по нему. Теперь мы можем изменить только высоту логотипа:



Изменяем высоту логотипа сообразно нашему проекту. Впрочем, в ряде случаев этого делать не придётся - если размер логотипа полностью соответствует размеру и пропорциям оригинала.
Теперь - находим текстовый слой с интернет-адресом (здесь он - самый верхний в проекте).
Как мы видим, наш логотип получился несколько больше оригинала и немного перекрывает собой этот текстовый слой. Не страшно, мы этот слой сейчас опустим немного вниз. Раскрываем этот слой, нажав на треугольничек рядом с названием слоя и ищем параметр *Position*:



В этой строчке справа - жёлтые цифры: первая - позиция по горизонтали, вторая - по вертикали. меняем позицию по вертикали и опускаем текст немного ниже. Всё, теперь он встал на место. Осталось этот текст заменить на свой. Два раза быстро щёлкаем по буковке Т слева от названия текстового слоя. Слой выделится. Теперь можно напечатать свой текст вместо того, что был:



Проверяем получившийся проект, двигая курсор по таймлайну. Если нас всё устраивает, осталось отправить наш проект в модуль вывода в файл командой *Composition-Add To Render Queue*:



Выводим проект в файл с теми же настройками, которые я описывал в первой части. Если логотип делаем с прозрачностью (с альфа-каналом), то выбираем в выводном модуле: QuickTime, RGB+Alpha. Если просто как видеофайл, то можно AVI или MPEG-2 и - просто RGB, в этом случае файл будет без прозрачности, но - меньшего размера.
И - смотрим, что получилось:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Спасибо Вам большущее за уроки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alex-a

Спасибо за урок , только начинаю изучать, и такие уроки как Ваш, просто необходимы))) Теперь бы научиться так же менять фото, пошла пробовать)

----------


## yuzef

Спасибо за уроки. Жаль, что тема затормозилась. Можно было бы продолжить уроки, а ещё и делиться проектами

----------


## komi

Добрый день.Подскажите а где можно скачать программу Adobe After Effects?

----------


## татуся

> Добрый день.Подскажите а где можно скачать программу Adobe After Effects?


Пожалуйста поделитесь ссылочкой с ключом,огромная благодарность за уроки!!!

----------


## Окся***

*overload*, а не подскажите в какой программе лучше монтировать?  :Smile3:

----------


## Barguzenok

Ну никак не даётся мне АЕ((( Начинаю смотреть и выполнять урок. Процесс больше походит на танец с бубном. Бьюсь, бьюсь. Что-то выходит, что-то нет. Напсихуюсь. Выключу. Какое-то время не подхожу. Как остыну, сажусь опять, но выясняется, что опять всё забыла и заново начинаю танец с бубном. Когда уже прольётся долгожданный дождь?((( Надеюсь этот урок удасться выполнить!

----------


## Димитрий

> Ну никак не даётся мне АЕ((( Начинаю смотреть и выполнять урок. Процесс больше походит на танец с бубном. Бьюсь, бьюсь. Что-то выходит, что-то нет. Напсихуюсь. Выключу. Какое-то время не подхожу. Как остыну, сажусь опять, но выясняется, что опять всё забыла и заново начинаю танец с бубном. Когда уже прольётся долгожданный дождь?((( Надеюсь этот урок удасться выполнить!


Зато танцевать уже можешь :Grin:  Начни с малого, поищи уроки от Андрю Крэмера videocopilot с самых начальных азов с русским переводом. В ютубе полно. Здесь парни записали довольно понятные уроки.

----------

Barguzenok (20.02.2017)

----------


## korostin

Мне наверное все таки надо сидеть и показывать

----------


## cory.alice

Большое спасибо! Очень полезный материал

----------

